# Framework for my new coop?



## CluckinGolfer0513 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in need a serious help! I'm a big perfectionist and I am trying to come up with ideas for our chicken coop. I have a few sketch ups of what I want but I just can't settle. We have 10 3 week old chicks and the time is coming when they need to go outside and enjoy the outdoor world, but I want to make the perfect coop that I and everyone will be proud to look at. I love getting ideas from other people, tips on what to expect and what has happened to them, stuff like that. I am thinking that I want a run along with the coop. But I don't want to break the bank on building our coop and run. I know it's a hard task to do because nothing is cheap. However, I know it can be cost-efficient when having the right mindset and planning. Sorry, I like to overdue it. But what I need help with is what type of wood should I use? My yard is at a slope and I do not intend to flatten it so I think posts to keep the coop above ground. But how would I do so? And for the framework? I want a 6-7ft tall coop 7ft long and 6ft wide. Then be able to build a run off of the back side. It's work but I love doing it, especially so that our chickens will be happy and be bountiful with eggs. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What works for one person doesnt always work for others. Check out the "Photos" tab and all the houses/coops entered. There is a great variety and surely something will give you an idea of what your looking for. Just remember each bird needs 4 sq ft of floor space (10 sq ft each in the run if you don't free range), and chicken math is a real thing. With only having a 7x6 coop that only gives good space for 10 birds , any more than that and there could be issues.


----------



## CluckinGolfer0513 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I know about the space and how funny chickens are. Haha thank you for guiding me to some pictures. But we have bantams so I am not sure the space needed if there is a difference so I went with the thought of a 7x6 floor space so it wouldn't over power our backyard. We will let them roam but i would like to have the run just so they don't tear up the yard. I plan to let them out once or twice a week to free roam and the other time they will be in the run. 


Clucking along to the 19th hole.


----------

